# Which 500gb hd for my series 2?



## ChrisNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

I want to swap out the 2 160gb hd's in my series 2 box and put in a single 500gb drive to minimize the heat and drive noise. Any recommendations on a good drive that isn't too pricey? I should be able to do this and still preserve the data on the box, right?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Seagate drives get high marks here.

Yes, using MFSTools you can upgrade and preserve your existing recordings.


----------



## Larmik (Aug 29, 2002)

I bought a 500GB EIDE Seagate for $130- looking to do the same thing by replacing my two 160GB (I prefer a single point of failure- too much trying to fix one of two drives).

It did not work for me. It would power up, then hit the green error screen, then cycle back through the process over and over.

My trouble-shooting steps:
*retrieved the lastest MFS tools (can see over 137GB)
*jumped the drive to master 
*MFS -s 127 -xzpi= results in no errors; states it worked.
*tested my backup image on a single 160GB- it worked fine
*to test the 500GB drive I put it in my WinXP box and copied 100GB to it. Worked fine so it is spinning and accepting writes.
*I tried all these steps on two different DTivo units (a HDVR2 and a Hughes SD-DVR40)

Does anyone know- should this work? I have swapped many 160GBs out of my tivos after then burn up- anything different w/ the 500GB?


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Larmik said:


> I bought a 500GB EIDE Seagate for $130- looking to do the same thing by replacing my two 160GB (I prefer a single point of failure- too much trying to fix one of two drives).
> 
> It did not work for me. It would power up, then hit the green error screen, then cycle back through the process over and over.
> 
> ...


Most likely you forgot to add - r 4 after -s 127. You need it if you create a partition greater than 274GB due to most likely TiVo software bug.

More info on the following link.
http://www.mfslive.org/tivofaq.htm#rvalue


----------



## Larmik (Aug 29, 2002)

Yo Spike-- that solved my issue. Thanks!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I prefer Wester Digital drives.


----------



## moolman (Dec 22, 2005)

I just swapped out a 200gb on my series 2 for a 500gb. I would recommend Seagate especially their new 7200.10 series 500gb drives, it uses perpendicular recording technology. On the label of the 500gb it will tell you which model you got, most of the ones made in Thailand seem to be the new 7200.10 rather than the 7200.9 model.

Besides that the main reason would be that Seagates come with a 5 year warranty, while other manufacters are reducing their warranties to 1 year or at best 3 years. This tells me that Seagate believes in their products and makes them to last thats why they can confidently offer a longer warranty.

If you live near a Fry's Electronics, they have them on sale once a month for $120.

Alex


----------



## ChrisNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Are the Seagates quiet and do they run cool?


----------

